# Modifier -25 on 99406?



## wirehead8789 (May 26, 2015)

Do we append modifier 25 to 99406 (smoking cessation)?  Is it a standalone code or does it need to be used in conjunction with a problem-focused e/m or a preventive medicine visit?


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jun 1, 2015)

It appears as if they can be stand alone codes.  If you also report an E/M, then the 25 modifier would go on the E/M.


----------

